# Do all SP's crave adventure?



## Raindrops

inebriato said:


> Not really, I don't think so. I'm not adventurous person, i'm rather scared to do anything that is out of control.


Was just going to say, but you already said it.

I like the outdoors and exploring, and doing new things; I'm adventurous in my music taste and I like to read new books etc - but I never do out of control things ever, nor do I crave loads of attention. I hate being centre of attention - you go into any class room and I guarantee the quietest people will probably be ISFP or maybe INTP.


----------



## Slkmcphee

My ISFP husband likes adventure. He was a cowboy. A Navy vet. He joined the army a while ago. He was a PE teacher but kickball got old, I guess.

On a lesser level, and working with the "despises planning" thing, he loves to find new, adventurous ways to old places. Sometimes I feel like I am being held hostage in the car on the way home. I have no idea where the hell we are, often in the middle of nowhere. 
"Do you even know where we are?" I demand.
"Kinda," he grins. "We haven't been _this_ way before!"
He likes seeing new places. I do, too, but I like planning the visits.


----------



## Logically Creative

Speaking for myself... I love adventure!


----------



## orangenblue

Definitely love adventure! Anything from books to skydiving. I hate the planning required for many things though... its the wait and the effort. I definitely feel the desire (maybe need) to always be more adventurous. However, I usually have high self expectations about things that I care about. So lazyness and procrastination usually get cast aside and I set out looking for adventure..


----------



## U-80

orangenblue said:


> I hate the planning required for many things though... its the wait and the effort.


Hehe, planning takes the fun out of any adventure. It only feels like an adventure if it happens spontaneously or unexpectedly (for me, anyway!)


----------



## OctoberSkye

I definitely crave adventure. There's so many things I want to do, just so I can say that I did them. I want to travel the world. I just want to experience. Everything, all of it.


----------



## SuperunknownVortex

DJArendee said:


> Hmm, well when I say adventure, I'm talking exploration too, of any medium: books, video games, movies, wilderness, physical stuff, board games, dungeons and dragons etc.


If this is the definition of adventure, then I'm _very_ adventurous. And even if it wasn't the definition I'd still say that I was (if not in my actions then at least in my day-dreams).


----------



## U-80

Hey, you! I see you've come over to the ISTP side? I'm so glad... I read your bio the other day, and I thought, this guy sounds like he already knows he's ISTP... he just wants to make sure.


----------



## letsride

To me, adventure is stepping outside of my comfort zone, and yes, I crave it! I seem to get a natural high from it. It can be simple things too, like going to a new place, or going to a bbq and unexpectedly finding myself learning how to square dance. The more surprise involved, the better!


----------



## letsmosey

I definitely look for adventure. Although I am shy, I always want to discover and explore new things. My brother an I often refer to our late-night walks or trips to the store as 'adventures'. We intend to go on a road trip together and have all kinds of adventures like running out of gas on the highway, picking up hitchhikers and getting lost. Any new experience, good or bad, can be an adventure if your perspective is right. Although the idea of trying something new or doing something wild is a bit intimidating, I still crave it.
My brother is of course an ISTP where I am an ISFP. We mesh really well and around him I get a lot more confidence to do new things.


----------



## ThoughtProcess

Action? Adventure? When do we leave?


----------



## IheartFootball10

i love adventure and i really do crave it! and ok yeh, also the attention thing ... i def dont mind lots of attention thats for sure lol


----------



## Neon Knight

I need it otherwise I get into a rut. When I have something to look forward to that's worthwhile I'm in bliss until it's over and then I crash until I find the next thing to do.


----------



## dagnytaggart

I think ALL healthy people crave adventure, SP or not.


----------



## thehigher

SFP's seem to not. Mostly just STP's in my perception of things.


----------



## Gauntlet

I love a good adventure. I even make my neighborhood walks into them (wandering down odd roads, mapping out nearby neighborhoods, pointing out interesting things in the environment, going off on beaten paths and trespassing (don't worry, the trespassing is calculated and not that often)...). The ISFP and ENTP sisters enjoy adventures too.


----------



## Mina

I love outdoor adventures. This past summer I went skydiving, hiked in the Rocky Mountains, and went parasailing. When I was a kid I went on a lot of cave expeditions. I really want to go on more, especially in other countries. I don't like doing "group" planned adventures though, like with a bunch of strangers. A few have actually ended up being pretty good, especially because of all the information the guide gives, but I just don't find them adventurous. I love when I find my own adventures, either by myself or people i'm close with. One time my friend and I found an awesome cave near Yellowstone, so many crazy things happened that day.. it was one of the best times ever! It was so many years ago, once in a while we talk about going back there and trying to find the same cave.

Everybody in my family refers to me as the "brave one" lol. If a cousin or my little sister wants to do something adventurous/risky and it involves two people they always come to me because they know I will say yes. I've even had my friends siblings ask me if I would go with them. I would never do anything carelessly though. Of course you never know what could end up happening, especially when using equipment, but I have to be sure the odds of dying are very low.


----------



## letsride

Mina said:


> I love outdoor adventures. This past summer I went skydiving, hiked in the Rocky Mountains, and went parasailing. When I was a kid I went on a lot of cave expeditions. I really want to go on more, especially in other countries. I don't like doing "group" planned adventures though, like with a bunch of strangers. A few have actually ended up being pretty good, especially because of all the information the guide gives, but I just don't find them adventurous. I love when I find my own adventures, either by myself or people i'm close with. One time my friend and I found an awesome cave near Yellowstone, so many crazy things happened that day.. it was one of the best times ever! It was so many years ago, once in a while we talk about going back there and trying to find the same cave.
> 
> Everybody in my family refers to me as the "brave one" lol. If a cousin or my little sister wants to do something adventurous/risky and it involves two people they always come to me because they know I will say yes. I've even had my friends siblings ask me if I would go with them. I would never do anything carelessly though. Of course you never know what could end up happening, especially when using equipment, but I have to be sure the odds of dying are very low.


That sounds like so much fun, Mina!

I agree, it's always more fun to plan your own adventures than be stuck with a group. The only exception I found was an all-day expert group ski lesson that I took last winter. . . I was surrounded by awesome SP's who shared my passion. Turned out to be one of the best days I've ever had!

I'm not the "brave one" in the family, though. . . my ISTP brother takes that title. We have a great time skiing together, but when he has an itch to go drop off a 40 foot cliff, he's on his own.:laughing:


----------



## nevermore

I'm no SP, but I LOVE adventure. I thrive on it.


----------



## Anakin

I love adventure, I want to experience almost anything the world has to offer


----------

